# someone else to ONLY warehouse and ship? (we do the rest)



## redlabor (Mar 16, 2008)

So we've got a web site and we're designers as well as artists, so it's important for us to be able to control the front and backend experience. We don't need any web or payment services... 

*We just need someone to store and ship our orders. Are there places that just do this tail end of things?*

It seems like the only places I can find take care of more of the shopping experience and we're not into that.


Also, hi everyone!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Dave :welcome:

I believe when I read the Johnny Cupcakes transcript of his live chat, he mentioned he used a service such as this. I"m sorry you have to do the leg work. Find the transcript and read through it, he mentions the name. Good luck. Sorry if I'm an off base, but I was immediately struck with the memory reading your post. I did read it before Christmas.

Also, you didnt' say you are printers. Maybe, if you are lucky, you can find a printer that will also do this. But I definitely think Johnny Cupcakes told us who he used as he has never printed his own tees, he designs and promotes. Good luck. Hey if you find the name (which you will if you read the thread) will you post it back here for quick reference? Thanks.


----------



## TripleT (Apr 29, 2007)

Sure - You need a Fulfillment Service. Just Google that term and you'll find one to meet your needs. Here's a link to one company as an example (not a recommendation, I don't know them.)

Welcome to Turnaround Order Fulfillment Order Fulfillment Service


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Are you looking for something like PrintMojo - sell custom t-shirts - quality screen printed and embroidered products in your own online store.


----------



## redlabor (Mar 16, 2008)

Here's the Johnny Cupcakes chat log:
T-Shirt Forums Johnny Cupcakes LiveInterview Chat Transcript November 14, 2007

Also Amazon has fulfillment:
Amazon Business Solutions - Fulfillment by Amazon - How it works
Amazon Business Solutions - Fulfillment by Amazon - Pricing


Some interesting bits from the cupcakes interview:

"And if you use paypal, get rid of that! It makes your brand look ghetto. You need to get a legit online storefront. For the first 2 years of my brand being online, I used merchline.com - They order and print your shirts, they keep them in their warehouse, they take care of order fufillment, customer service, they accepts credit cards, checks, etc.. It is very professional looking, and safe. Your customers will see that and only buy more. Yes, they do charge a fee... usually 25% - 30%, but you can add a couple bucks to your shirts which should make up for it. You need to use your time wisely, and worrying about all that onlie store stuff yourself, will just eat away at your time and creativity."

"Besides my hiring my Mom to do all that headachy trademarking, book keeping, taxes, & billing stuff - I've found that I needed to hire other people to do; Customer service, phone orders, e-mails, printing out and filling online orders, inventory, ordering and re-ordering new and existing designs, production management(making sure everything is printed correctly), and someone to tie up all the loose ends."

Good stuff!


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Thanks for that. I didn't know that Amazon does that. Looks like an interesting service. Also thanks to Kelly for the assist.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

DAVE!!! That's IT!!!! Thank you again and again! 

_I couldn't find the thread, I looked all over. I thought, what the heck? I know its in here._

Dave, you nailed it, Buddy. That is the exact info I was looking for. 

Sounds like what the OP is looking for, and that's a pretty high recommendation, wouldn't you say?

Thanks so much for taking the time to put that in here.

Great job, and only your third post. Way to go!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Oh, sorry Dave, you are the OP. That was a whole half day ago.


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Oh, sorry Dave, you are the OP. That was a whole half day ago.


LOL! I loved this. You could read the excitement in the one post and then the realization in the other.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Haha, blonde moment, too young for a woodstock moment.


----------

